# Rubies Spooky Sounds



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a download or a free download link for Rubies Spooky Sounds. I am trying to find all of the old sound effects I used to have when I was a teenager back when I first started my haunts. Since then I have lost many of the tapes. I am now down to the last one that I have been looking for thanks to all you guys!!!! Please let me know!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've located this, and should hopefully have it available to you in a couple days. 

Would you mind terribly sharing the list of "old sound effects" that you HAVE located? Maybe there's something the rest of us are missing out on?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got it ... but it's in flac. Would you rather have it in some other format? Or is flac OK?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you send it to me Dinosaur. Preferrably in wav or mp3. No clue what flac even is.


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess I would prefer wav or mp3 since I don't know what flac is. I will be happy to share what I have. I will be posting a list of the CD's I have and you can let me know what files or CD's you are looking for and I will send them to you.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

flac is some kinda loss-less audio format. I think most players can handle it, but why?

I split the mp3s into two files ... the first is the first track (a long one) and the second is the rest of the tracks. I couldn't track down a cover or anything (sorry). I hope it's what you've been looking for.

First Part
Second Part


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If anyone can't get the files to play say so here. I'll see if I can get them to paly. if so i can convert them to wav or mp3.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's OK Halloweiner ... I converted all the flacs to 256 Kbps mp3s before posting. Hope the downloads work ... I've never used rapidshare before.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a track listing I dfound online

1 Music To Scare You By 28:26 
2 Wind 2:02 
3 Thunder 2:14 
4 Heartbeat 1:16 
5 Haunted Mansion Door Opening :12 
6 Scary Laugh 2:51 
7 Scientest's Laboratory :58 
8 Owl Hoots 1:04 
9 Bats 1:08 
10 Woman Screaming :38 
11 Man Screaming :37 
12 Cemetery Bells :52 
13 Witch's Laugh :20 
14 Cauldron Bubbling 1:46 
15 Cats Screaming :53 
16 Castle Door Slam :18 
17 Ghosts 2:03 
18 Sounds of a Madman :40 
19 Wolves 2:54 
20 Blood Dripping 2:38 
21 Monster Moans 2:38 
22 Footsteps 2:39 
23 Eerie Sounds 3:06 
24 Blood Hounds :35 
25 Chains 2:00 
Total Time 64:48


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Got them. Thanks Dinosaur.


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is not the one I'm looking for. This is Sounds to Scare You By. I am looking for Rubies Spooky Sounds. It is an orange tape or CD Here is a picture of the CD.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Funny you should menton this. Someone just shared the Rubies Spooky Sounds CD at the Yahoo Power Records Forum. Here's two links to the downloads (one is rar and one is a zip file):

http://mihd.net/uvxelk = rar

http://www.divshare.com/download/2406501-e0d = zip

Could you please re-post your CD photo? It's not showing on the forum.


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

*My Sound Effects CD Collection*

Here are the CD's I have"

1) Screeches Clanks & Howls 1993 K-Tel
2) Horror Movie Madness (Themes) 1994 K-Tel
3) Elvira Monster Hits 1994 Rhino
4) Demonic Soundscapes 1994 Orchard Lane Records
5) Music For Your Nightmare 1989 Total Recordings
6) Spooky Tales & Scary Sounds 1993 Holly Music
7) Sounds of Horror 1994 The Madacy Music Group
8) Scary Sound Effects/Nightmarish Noise 1994 Rhino
9) Demons & Dementia 1994 Bainbridge
10) Sounds From A Night of Terror - No info
11) Haunted Horror Sounds 1993 Forum Novelties
12) Halloween Horrors 1977 A&M Records
13) Frights of The Night Tring International
14) 101 Digital Sound Effects Sounds of Horror 1993 Delta Music


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

http://http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Sounds-CD-Spooky/dp/B000UTNAQM/ref=sr_1_1/105-9592515-3032459?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1192826682&sr=8-1


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I Can't get the album cover picture to post. Here is the link at Amazon


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Got it thanks.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry I had the wrong one.


----------



## adriantheboss (Oct 29, 2009)

hello *Dinosaur1972*, can you send me the first track (a long one) of Rubie's Spooky Sounds?


thanks friend


----------

